# Goat Actively Dying



## mulberryfarms (Jul 7, 2016)

My goat was diagnosed with coccidia this morning. given a dose of amprolium at noon and told by the vet, my 4month old goat would be feeling better tonight. around 930pm i went to check on him and he was nearly dead. lying on the ground, eyes nearly fixed and head stiff. i scooped him up and brought him inside 
dosed him with electrolytes and another half dose of the medicine. i don’t know what to do.
i’ve made him stand up and keep encouraging him not to fall asleep. i keep thinking if i can keep him moving for an hour or two that maybe the stuff will get in his system and he will perk up.

I AM WILLING TO TRY ANYTHING AT THIS POINT. 

HELP.


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

@ksalvagno @Moers kiko boars @GoofyGoat @MadHouse @toth boer goats


----------



## mulberryfarms (Jul 7, 2016)

mulberryfarms said:


> My goat was diagnosed with coccidia this morning. given a dose of amprolium at noon and told by the vet, my 4month old goat would be feeling better tonight. around 930pm i went to check on him and he was nearly dead. lying on the ground, eyes nearly fixed and head stiff. i scooped him up and brought him inside
> dosed him with electrolytes and another half dose of the medicine. i don’t know what to do.
> i’ve made him stand up and keep encouraging him not to fall asleep. i keep thinking if i can keep him moving for an hour or two that maybe the stuff will get in his system and he will perk up.
> 
> ...


I just drenched him with corn syrup, some more electrolytes and water… i have no idea what i am doing!!!
he’s walking a little bit. but keeps stoping and putting his head down 

he does seem slightly better but not much. 
i don’t want to torture him to death. if i knew my efforts wouldn’t help, i would just lay with him on my lap and pet him to a peaceful death.

help!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Oh no, nobody has given advice yet! I don’t know either, except maybe honey with a pinch of cayenne on hos gums.
@happybleats


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

What is his temperature? You can take it rectally, with the same type of thermometer you'd use for a person.


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

Ugh, I don't like amprolium, it doesn't work well for me. Normally in this situation I would recommend a shot of B complex, but you can't use that when they're on amprolium or it cancels it out. If he's still with you by morning, see if the vet will prescribe Albon instead. I think you're on the right track with the electrolytes and corn syrup. I like NutriDrench for weak kids too, you can get that at Tractor Supply. Make sure he's staying warm. You want his temp about 101.5-103.5. If it's dropping below that, you can put him on a heating pad. Good luck, I hope he pulls through for you. After hours emergencies are the worst ☹


----------



## mulberryfarms (Jul 7, 2016)

Calistar said:


> Ugh, I don't like amprolium, it doesn't work well for me. Normally in this situation I would recommend a shot of B complex, but you can't use that when they're on amprolium or it cancels it out. If he's still with you by morning, see if the vet will prescribe Albon instead. I think you're on the right track with the electrolytes and corn syrup. I like NutriDrench for weak kids too, you can get that at Tractor Supply. Make sure he's staying warm. You want his temp about 101.5-103.5. If it's dropping below that, you can put him on a heating pad. Good luck, I hope he pulls through for you. After hours emergencies are the worst ☹


he is still alive and i can’t believe it 
bless his heart he looks like he’s barely hanging on and i want to help. last night he was super warm he’s a lot cooler now. i’m trying to warm him up. waiting for vet to call me back, but not holding my breath.


----------



## mulberryfarms (Jul 7, 2016)

he won’t stand am i fighting a losing battle here? i drenched him with more medicine and electrolytes and water


----------



## BV Farms (Apr 12, 2020)

I saw that it was already mentioned here, but I would definitely put some cayenne on his tongue or gums to stimulate life and blood flow. If he really reacts like it burns, I would leave it for a couple seconds and then just put a little bit of syrup in his mouth to relieve the heat from the cayenne. The cayenne should help warm him too.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I'm going to give my advice, but I am by no means an expert.

Rub a pinch of cayenne mixed with honey on his gums. That can kick start his energy levels. Take his temperature if you haven't. Nutri drench is a good idea, but I've heard it can burn the throat so follow it up with some clear water. I'd do a dose of probiotic paste. Also for the coccidia you can try tummy tammer:
1 teaspoon each:
cayenne pepper
cinnamon
ginger
slippery elm (can be omitted)
ACV 
molasses
All that in enough water to drench.
20-30cc 1-3 times a day

Keep up with the electrolytes. If it was me, I'd probably risk the vitamin b complex if he was still really bad.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would stop the coccidis meds asap..give large dose of B complex to get 500 mg thiamine in him. Why it doesn't fully sound like polio..the fact that he started acting off after the meds tells me to stop using it. This sells under the brand name Corid and not all babies do well on it. It could also just be his coccidia level was just too high and he wasn't going to rally for you. But let's try the b complex..sub q asap. The pinch of cayenne pepper with a little honey now won't hurt either. Just rub his gums with it every 10 to 15 minutes. 
Also you can make tummy tamer once his heads stable and he's able to swallow 
1 teaspoon each
Cayenne pepper
Ginger
Slippery elm
Cinnamon 
Clove
Acv
Molasses
20-30cc water..blend smooth with a garlic clove 
Feed 4 times a day. Can split dose if too big. 

Best wishes


----------



## mulberryfarms (Jul 7, 2016)

happybleats said:


> I would stop the coccidis meds asap..give large dose of B complex to get 500 mg thiamine in him. Why it doesn't fully sound like polio..the fact that he started acting off after the meds tells me to stop using it. This sells under the brand name Corid and not all babies do well on it. It could also just be his coccidia level was just too high and he wasn't going to rally for you. But let's try the b complex..sub q asap. The pinch of cayenne pepper with a little honey now won't hurt either. Just rub his gums with it every 10 to 15 minutes.
> Also you can make tummy tamer once his heads stable and he's able to swallow
> 1 teaspoon each
> Cayenne pepper
> ...


okay, so i’ve already given him another dose of corrid, per my Vet. i gave him 20cc of 0.9 between shoulder blades and drenched him twice with A-lyte solution. he barely swallows it.
he’s very bloated.
he whines eve dry now and again and barely moves his head. he won’t stand. currently on heating pad. i can’t get to the store for the B1 for a couple of hours. you really believe this is best? the vet said wait for the corrid to set. I asked him to prescribe Albon. he said he would. Thoughts?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Was the coccidia med injected?


----------



## mulberryfarms (Jul 7, 2016)

ksalvagno said:


> Was the coccidia med injected?


no it’s oral.

i’m so confused. if i give B1. then Corrid won’t work. but maybe that’s what’s making him worse, because it’s caused a B1 deficiency in him, possibly causing Polio? i don’t know what to do.
i know he walked into the vet, lethargic, but walked and since he’s had this corrid, he can’t now. is it the corrid killling him or coccidia?


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

mulberryfarms said:


> no it’s oral.
> 
> i’m so confused. if i give B1. then Corrid won’t work. but maybe that’s what’s making him worse, because it’s caused a B1 deficiency in him, possibly causing Polio? i don’t know what to do.
> i know he walked into the vet, lethargic, but walked and since he’s had this corrid, he can’t now. is it the corrid killling him or coccidia?


If at all possible, get him back to the vet. Or call around and find a different vet who will see you. I'm sorry he is so sick! Did you ever get his temperature? If it is low, his rumen may be shutting down. If that is the case, I would be more concerned about that right now than the coccidia. B vitamins will help keep his rumen going. I'm not an expert, though, and I think the best case scenario is to get him to a vet. It is hard to understand what is going on when we cannot see him.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Poor baby! I strongly suspect he had a bad reaction to the medicine so definitely don't give him any more. I'm with the others about getting him to a vet ASAP. If he reacted to the medication then he may need IV fluids to help dilute and flush them out of his system. I hope he pulls through for you!


----------



## mulberryfarms (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## mulberryfarms (Jul 7, 2016)

All i could find was vitamin B 1 complex. i gave him 2cc of this.
here’s the label. 
what should i do?


----------



## mulberryfarms (Jul 7, 2016)

Oh no, his temp is 92.6 😭. i have him wrapped in heating pad.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Ok, his rumen is shutting down, start flat dark beer drenches and probios ASAP. Get him warmed up, heating pad as well as tent a towel over him and use a hair dryer on warm blowing over him. It sounds like he had an adverse reaction to the medicine, give 2 more cc’s of the b complex Sub q as well.
you need to get him to the vet as quickly as you can poor baby.
This is a true emergency


----------



## mulberryfarms (Jul 7, 2016)

GoofyGoat said:


> Ok, his rumen is shutting down, start flat dark beer drenches and probios ASAP. Get him warmed up, heating pad as well as tent a towel over him and use a hair dryer on warm blowing over him. It sounds like he had an adverse reaction to the medicine, give 2 more cc’s of the b complex Sub q as well.
> you need to get him to the vet as quickly as you can poor baby.
> This is a true emergency


----------



## mulberryfarms (Jul 7, 2016)

our Vet won’t take him in. he’s the only one for 60miles and he says he has a full schedule


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

mulberryfarms said:


> our Vet won’t take him in. he’s the only one for 60miles and he says he has a full schedule


Oh no, ok work on his rumen and warming him up those are the most critical right now. Stop all Corid!
Give him the b complex too. Keep calling around maybe a animal hospital would do a walk in since he’s a baby


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

getting him warmed up is most important...fix a very warm bath and get him in it asap. you can put him in a plastic bag, head out to help keep him dry but he needs to be warmed up now. 92 is critical. The B complex is fine...he need 5 cc sub Q ...Rub Cayenne pepper in honey on his gums..do this every 15 minutes or so..recheck temp every 10 minutes to make sure not to over heat.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

water should be almost too warm for your hand to be in it...but still be able to


----------



## mulberryfarms (Jul 7, 2016)

no time for water. he’s depleting fast 
barely reacting to cayenne pepper. dammit i’m so mad that i gave him more corrid. what now? more B1?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

B 1 wont hurt.. Might be time to just hold him. I'm sorry. It's not your fault. You were just following what the vets said. ((Hugs))


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

I realize it may be too late, but I would rig up hay bales or other solid objects around him to keep out the drafts. Put a heat lamp on him if you have one. A space heater would be good, too. I'm so sorry this is happening!


----------



## mulberryfarms (Jul 7, 2016)

okay i’m not giving up. he’s fighting, i’m fighting. husband is drawing bath now. heating pad and blow dryer has only raised him to 94. 
help


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Stop the Corrid..give him Thiamine! Give him electrolytes every hour. At TSC they haveBounce Back or Jump Start in a tube. Depending on his weight. Give him that every 2 hours. Has he.been on feed? Whats his temp now?


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Warm up the electrolytes and drench him! He needs warmth i side & out!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Yes he needs to be warmed asap. Nothing in the rumen until he's over 100 degrees. I'm so sorry for your boy. 

I personally don't think Corrid is that huge of a concern,I think he might have had a high cocci load and it multiplies fast. I have found that if they are really high to the point they are reacting poorly, sometimes the meds can make them sick. I have used Corrid in the past and then just give b-complex after the doses are over. I don't necessarily care for it but have used it in a pinch. We never have issues with it depleting them. Of course, others may have had problems so it could be related. However, for the future, buy Baycox (also known as Toltrazuril and Zuri-cox is another form)for cocci. That is the best, it's one dose, knocks it out. I use herbals as preventatives but I keep this on hand because cocci can take them down fast.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Im sorry...i havent been getting any.notifications. Or I would have helped earlier


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

How is he?


----------



## mulberryfarms (Jul 7, 2016)

Moers kiko boars said:


> How is he?


he’s in a plastic bag in the bath. same demeanor. about to check temp.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Once his temp gets to 100°. He will need thiamine and electrolytes warmed up.to 100°. Then wait about 30.minutes. check his temp. If it remains 100° or more. Give him some Bounce back or Jump start. These are vitamins with probiotics to help his rumen.


----------



## mulberryfarms (Jul 7, 2016)

Okay.
he’s 98.9. moved his legs slightly. but still near death like.
we just dipped him again. 
and then once i’ve got him at like 102-103, i’ll wrap him in a heat pad to maintain warmth and check him every 15 minutes? and i’ll just keep messaging u guys?


----------



## mulberryfarms (Jul 7, 2016)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Once his temp gets to 100°. He will need thiamine and electrolytes warmed up.to 100°. Then wait about 30.minutes. check his temp. If it remains 100° or more. Give him some Bounce back or Jump start. These are vitamins with probiotics to help his rumen.


okay, so i have already given him 6cc of b complex. should i go get just vitamin B? and give more?
also, i kinda already drenched him several times while hypothermic. he’s had probably 60cc of mixes of the cayenne stuff, probiotics, electrolytes and so do i give him more or did i jack him up.
he’s breathing very shallow right now


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Has he urinated or pooped?


----------



## mulberryfarms (Jul 7, 2016)

in the last hour no. he did have diarrhea about an hour ago


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

He needs probios...probiotic in his rumen. Hes fighting so thats a good sign. 
Thiamine is B1. What color are his gums & tongue?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A vet immediately.

Rebuild his rumen and get a different cocci med.


----------



## mulberryfarms (Jul 7, 2016)

he’s 102.9. still extremely shallow breaths and lethargic. what now?


----------



## mulberryfarms (Jul 7, 2016)

he died.


----------



## mulberryfarms (Jul 7, 2016)

thank you everyone for your help. i’ve learned a lot and hopefully your wisdom will help for the next time. poor fred. he was a really good little guy. i’m sad.


----------



## JML Farms (Jan 1, 2021)

So sorry....Been following this. You did all you could, don't blame yourself. Glad he had someone who cared as much as you did.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

mulberryfarms said:


> he’s 102.9. still extremely shallow breaths and lethargic. what now?


The suggestion of warm electrolytes is a good one. If you don't have any, warm molasses water or the tummy tamer recipe happy beats shared, mixed with warm water, around 100*.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

mulberryfarms said:


> he died.


I'm sorry! You did all you could!
Once you get through all this and have your thoughts collected and have gotten some rest, I would call around, ask your local goat groups, and really try to find a different vet. I get that your vet was busy, but it really sounds like they were not working with you on this.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Im so sorry. You did everything right. He was so blessed to have you.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Very sorry. ((Hugs))


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

I’m sorry you lost him. You did so much to try to get him to pull through. ((hugs))


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so very sorry.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Oh no, I’m so sorry! 😭


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

I am sorry Fred passed. You both fought so hard for him. He just didn't have any more to give you. You did everything you could for him.
I agree about trying to find another vet. 
Dont be hard on yourself.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

I'm so sorry you lost him. You did your best and Fred knew you loved him.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I am So sorry!! Hugs


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

I am so sorry you lost your baby. He was so lucky to have someone fighting to save him as much as you did.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I'm sorry we couldn't help you save him. You did everything you could. Sending virtual hugs!


----------



## mulberryfarms (Jul 7, 2016)

Thank you for your kind words. Now, unfortunately because i have only one goat left, she is losing her mind. when we do decide to get her a companion, what should we do to prepare for her? do we run Wilma (our goat now) thru her corrid treatment just in case she has coccidia. they’ve been pen mates. should i automatically treat the goat we bring home for her? do we get one soon or wait? is there something we should put in the pen? i can put down DE?


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

I would get another goat sooner rather than later, if you can find a healthy one that looks like it will be a good fit for you. If it's another younger goat, you might consider doing a coccidia treatment. The stress of moving can cause them to have parasite issues that they wouldn't necessarily be having otherwise. Or, you could just keep a very close eye, and run a fecal if you see anything going on that would make you suspect a heavier worm load.
The absolute best thing you can do to prevent worms and coccidia it is to keep everything as clean and dry as you possibly can. Clean out the water bowl frequently, keep the hay and all other food up off the ground. Right now, my kids have a setup where they sometimes step in their food dishes. So I wash their dishes after each feeding, and set them out in the sun to dry.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Did you run a fecal on Wilma, too? If you haven't, I would do that. 
I hope you can find a good buddy for her, and a sweet goat who will be a comfort to all of you.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes I agree, find a companion from someone you trust, or ask around in your area for recommendations. Ask if they test for CAE at least. Go to their place and see all their goats. ask questions about feed, minerals, if there is any illness the goat you want has had to deal with...ask ask ask. I love it when a buyer runs me over with questions because I want them to be 100% happy with their experience. I would choose a doe close to her age or a bit younger and same breed or size. Run a fecal on them before treating and if coccidia is an issue..get the vet to give you Albon or find Dimthox (sulf-Drug) . Good luck and keep us posted!! we would love to meet your new baby


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms (Nov 7, 2019)

I'm so, so sorry! We've been through this, several times, since November, so I know your pain. So very sorry💔💔💔


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

I'm so sorry about your baby  You did everything you could, these things happen.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

I so sorry you lost him. You gave him your all.


----------

